# Atlas delayed throttle response



## Dubnvento1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Is there any way to improve the 1-2 second delay in throttle response on a 2018 atlas 3.6?


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

i'd say a tune. interesting to hear it's happening on the vr6, i was starting to wonder if i should have gotten the 6. its starting to bother me especially after having driven a 2012 kia sorento 4 banger which would squawk the tires from a stand still sometimes. i searched for atlas tune on utube and found one guy who used an iphone to tune his and he mentioned something about throttle response.

odbeleven i imagine does the same thing. also maybe a tune from apr.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Breaking tires loose from a standstill is something the 3.6 does quite easily, like most of the V6 crossovers in this class. Like any VW I have driven, they always seem to be eager to get going off the line. Higher up in speed, it is not as quick, pretty much in line with the competition that uses similar size and rated 6 cylinders. 
As for throttle response while already in motion, pull the shift lever back and drive in sport mode which is the only way to get slightly quicker responses. Otherwise, no tune available for the engine or transmission.


----------



## Cpatch25 (Oct 24, 2021)

I noticed the delay on my atlas today as well. Does much better in sport mode as mentioned above. I ended up creating a custom mode and included some of the sport mode components and much better response time overall.


----------



## Craygolf (Oct 28, 2021)

Have you tried experimenting with different drive modes to see if it makes any difference with throttle response? There have been reports of transmission woes from many different owners, noting hard gear 1-2 gear shifts and power lag. The Atlas uses a 100% electronically controlled transmission, so there could be a remedy with a simple software update.


----------



## Dubnvento1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Craygolf said:


> Have you tried experimenting with different drive modes to see if it makes any difference with throttle response? There have been reports of transmission woes from many different owners, noting hard gear 1-2 gear shifts and power lag. The Atlas uses a 100% electronically controlled transmission, so there could be a remedy with a simple software update.


I have tried different modes with the exception of custom mode. None of which made much of a difference


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Dubnvento1 said:


> I have tried different modes with the exception of custom mode. None of which made much of a difference


Sport mode would be the only improvement in terms of faster response. Remember, just because you select sport mode and the settings stay active after shutting down, the one thing that you can really feel change is the transmission gets slightly more aggressive and that is not saved each time you shut down. When you go to drive again, you need to pull the shift lever back and engage S for the transmission, every single time. 
I actually tried eco mode out for a 20 mile drive the other day. Didn't result in any amazing mpg increase (and I was in no way ready to measure that accurately anyway) but the nice thing about it is that it curbs the jerky, jack rabbit quick typical VW start off the line. My ideal transmission setting would be something like eco for initial launch and then sport mode for any speed over 25 mph.
My preference when driving my wife's car (Atlas, which I only put 10-100 miles on it per weekend, unless going on a long trip) is to use Custom mode which I keep everything normal except putting steering to sport and then as I am driving I anticipate the need for better trans control and either shift myself or move into and out of sport mode by pulling the shift lever back as needed - like pulling onto a highway (short on ramps near me).


----------



## Azatlas2019 (Jun 29, 2020)

You can OBDeleven throttle response. So it goes from basically ecu to more of a cable type response. Basically telling the ecu you hung immediate power vs delayed.


*Improve throttle response:*

Adaptation
Control unit: 44 Steering Assistance
Name: Driving profile switchover
Values:
Old value: Incremental, controlled over time
New value: Direct, controlled over threshold value

Read more: forum.obdeleven.com/thread/3286/coding-adaptions?page=3&scrollTo=24772#ixzz5l5qUVbDD

The security code is 19249.


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

Azatlas2019 said:


> You can OBDeleven throttle response. So it goes from basically ecu to more of a cable type response. Basically telling the ecu you hung immediate power vs delayed.
> 
> 
> *Improve throttle response:*
> ...





Dubnvento1 said:


> Is there any way to improve the 1-2 second delay in throttle response on a 2018 atlas 3.6?


I used Sprint Booster on my 2019, thought it worked great and made quite a bit of difference. I just traded it in for a 2022, and the throttle response seems to be better - I haven't felt the urge to plug the Sprint Booster back in.









2018 to 2022 Volkswagen Atlas Sprint Booster V3


<div style="background-color: transparent; color: #000000; font-family: ' source sans pro',sans-serif; font-size: 16px; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; letter-spacing: normal; orphans: 2; text-align: center; text-decoration: none; text-indent: 0px; text-transform...




www.sprintboostersales.com


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Step on it harder or get a pedal box, that's really it. Sport mode does help a bit.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Azatlas2019 said:


> You can OBDeleven throttle response. So it goes from basically ecu to more of a cable type response. Basically telling the ecu you hung immediate power vs delayed.
> 
> 
> *Improve throttle response:*
> ...


This does nothing. I've done the testing:

VCDS/OBDEleven direct throttle mod debunked - YouTube

A summary of the why in my post #67 here:

(1) Logging "direct throttle" VCDS/OBDEleven tweak | Page 4 | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum

A pedal tuner is the only way to make this change, you can see the pedal tuner data with the "direct throttle mod" data below:


----------

